# Deck design software?



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

how about a manual approach .......

The American Wood Council's "Prescriptive Residential Wood Deck Construction Guide" is based upon the 2009 International Residential Code (which may or may not apply to you and your local requirements).

Following this guide will provide you with the proper design of your deck. Posting questions on here will provide you with guidance and know-how as well.

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

I got Lowe's software to work using IE, for some reason I couldn't with Firefox.

their support post to beam connection is not allowed by the 2009 International Residential Code (again may or may not apply to your area). They use a single ply on each side of the post bolted (drop beam). 

The IRC requires that all joists, beams, girders, rafters, etc. be supported on 1-1/2" wood or metal. This bolting technique is allowed, but typically requires it to be designed by a professional engineer.

Have to give it a try in more detail ....


----------



## n2omichael (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks!


Looks like a lot of good info!

I tried using the deck designer from Lowes on my PC, Tablet, and phone, wouldn't work?

If there is a similiar program that I could try I would appreciate it!

Thanks for the info!

Michael


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

do you have java installed on your pc? have your tried IE?

I do not use any of the deck design software as I design them "ol' skool" with paper and pencil, sorry


----------

